# How much is too much for a photographer?



## Hayley90

:wave: hey ladies!

i have known for AGES who i want to take our wedding photographs, she is amazing. 

her basic all-day wedding package, including all images edited etc, is £1000. 

is this too much? i dont mind spending that on her, as i know she will be BRILLIANT, and for an extra £500 she brings another photographer to capture the bits she cant! But, i dont want to spend that if its ridiculously over priced iykwim?

Help :blush: 

i fear i have expensive taste in everything, so dont trust my judgement :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

if you are willing and have it then go for it, that would be 1/4th our budget so we wont be doin that but you'll hold those pictures for a lifetime so makes sense to spend, i really hope you find something perfect and suitable for you


----------



## Arlandria

Ive always said to my OH that the photographer and videographer are quite important to me so we've budgeted £2,000-£2,500 - if you like their work and you get what you want, its you who has to be happy with paying that really.

I would if I knew I always wanted them - i'd rather cut costs on my dress or elsewhere if needed but thats me :D

xx


----------



## booflebump

£1000 is pretty reasonable for an all day package, and for 1500 to have two photographers is great. Photos are such a important part of the whole wedding - and you need to be confident in your photographers ability to capture those special moments. Does she have a website so I can have a gander? I love looking at photographer websites! xxx


----------



## polo_princess

:shock: :shock: How much? OMG i could buy a car for that :rofl:

That makes me sound like a right penny pincher doesnt it? I know and have worked with quite a lot of photographers so i get perks :lol:, But in knowing that i could hire a top professional photographer for a flat rate of £350 for the entire day i wouldnt consider paying anymore if i needed too :)


----------



## Hayley90

:rofl: Holly if i could buy a decent car for £1k i'd have one by now... where on earth do you buy your cars :rofl:

She is only "cheap" as she is my age - extremely talented and has just set up her business side of things. She used to just do events as favours, so shes pretty experienced for someone my age. She moved to america last year and lived with her boyfriend who was a pro photographer so he taught her shedloads aswell. 

I will find a link :)


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure how much i'll be spending on the photographer but im sure it wont be that much :lol: but if its something you really want, at the end of the day its your wedding.. so you should have the things that make it special for you.. maybe save for that separately to the rest of the wedding so you have the money by the time you get married :D


----------



## Vici

It all boils down to your own budget really hun. Also have you negotiated with her? My photographers standard package for a Saturday starts at £1600 but after haggling for our Friday wedding i got her down to £450 with a CD of all pics x


----------



## 24/7

My whole wedding wasn't much more than the two photographer package!!! :haha: We paid £375 for our photographer and she was brilliant. xxx


----------



## booflebump

This might help you https://www.rockmywedding.co.uk/how-to-choose-a-wedding-photographer/ 

Its such a personal thing - there is no right or wrong amount to spend on it xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

how much? OMG! Ant (my oh) is a wedding photographer and his basic package is £299 at the moment(for 2010-2011), this includes a disc with around 900 photographs on:thumbup: 

If you look around you would get cheaper but if you like her style then I'd go with her.


----------



## mrsraggle

Hayley90 said:


> She is only "cheap" as she is my age - extremely talented and has just set up her business side of things. She used to just do events as favours, so shes pretty experienced for someone my age. She moved to america last year and lived with her boyfriend who was a pro photographer so he taught her shedloads aswell.
> 
> I will find a link :)

Rosie Hardy perchance??


----------



## Hayley90

mrsraggle said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> She is only "cheap" as she is my age - extremely talented and has just set up her business side of things. She used to just do events as favours, so shes pretty experienced for someone my age. She moved to america last year and lived with her boyfriend who was a pro photographer so he taught her shedloads aswell.
> 
> I will find a link :)
> 
> Rosie Hardy perchance??Click to expand...

:happydance: yes!!! i've been emailing her for months :) i love her!


----------



## Hayley90

ooh i found the link :) https://rosiehardyphotography.4ormat.com/1476-info-home


----------



## booflebump

She looks like she is very talented :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

im still deciding, as i want to be 100% and i like far too many people :dohh: there is an amazing guy who lives near me, who might just be better than her, but he hasnt done any weddings in places other than churches... so all his shots are "samey" iykwim?

but she is wonderful, and quite flexible on her prices and things. 

eeeek.


----------



## booflebump

Hayley90 said:


> im still deciding, as i want to be 100% and i like far too many people :dohh: there is an amazing guy who lives near me, who might just be better than her, but he hasnt done any weddings in places other than churches... so all his shots are "samey" iykwim?
> 
> but she is wonderful, and quite flexible on her prices and things.
> 
> eeeek.

Whos that then hun? He has probably done weddings everywhere, but only chosen so many for his website. You should arrange meetings to go through their portfolios - its best if you can see a complete wedding album of one wedding, as opposed to just albums of their 'best' shots. If you see a wedding from start to finish, you get an idea if they are capable of capturing all the moments and details you want xxx


----------



## Hayley90

I'll try and find a link to his site too, he is a friend so i've seen some of his stuff pre-edit aswell... but it doesnt "wow" me... i dunno. I feel bad as he is a friend, and he has to start somewhere but :shrug: 

i dunno. cant put my finger on it. there's something about Rosie's work over his that makes me go "oooh" instead of just "thats nice" you know? Will hunt for his website...


----------



## booflebump

'Oooh' is what you want rather than 'mmm thats nice' for sure!


----------



## hopeandpray

just had a look at her website, wow! look around and see what else is on offer but they are amaaazing pictures


----------



## kintenda

I think part of the pricing issue is dependent on where you live & the level of competition around. We are paying £1295 but we get 2 photographers (they're a married couple) plus they are just _lovely_. We wouldn't be so happy paying that if we didn't like them so much!! They will really fit in well at the wedding. We could have got someone cheaper (although everyone is pretty expensive in Cornwall - the cheapest I found was £750 but the photographs didn't give me the wow factor...)

This is our photographer: https://www.khalilesiddiquiphotography.com/


Edit: after looking at her website - go for her, if you can afford it!


----------



## Hayley90

Thanks everyone :)
I've been looking at so many over the last few days and i've frazzled my eyes. 
I can't find the link to my friend's site, I'm thinking it's best ... I'm just gonna go with my instinct i think. 

Eeeek. 
1 down... hundreds more things to go :haha:


----------



## R&G2007

Hayley90 said:


> Thanks everyone :)
> I've been looking at so many over the last few days and i've frazzled my eyes.
> I can't find the link to my friend's site, I'm thinking it's best ... I'm just gonna go with my instinct i think.
> 
> Eeeek.
> 1 down... hundreds more things to go :haha:

Good call. 
I would pay thousands for good photographs :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Hayley90 said:


> :wave: hey ladies!
> 
> i have known for AGES who i want to take our wedding photographs, she is amazing.
> 
> her basic all-day wedding package, including all images edited etc, is £1000.
> 
> is this too much? i dont mind spending that on her, as i know she will be BRILLIANT, and for an extra £500 she brings another photographer to capture the bits she cant! But, i dont want to spend that if its ridiculously over priced iykwim?
> 
> Help :blush:
> 
> i fear i have expensive taste in everything, so dont trust my judgement :rofl:

Hiya hun
I can answer this one for you as i used to be a wedding photographer and have worked with other photographers too.
I would say that for £1000, if she has plenty of experience(&you have seen a good portfolio),if it includes photos of you getting ready until after the reception,editing & some sort of album, then thats the right price to expect.

The photographer i used to work with was very experienced, his charges were about £1300(from getting ready pics to pics after the reception plus a qaulity album&editing).
I didnt have so much experience, i used to charge £850 for the above.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I am paying a friend to take some photos for me just because we couldnt afford a photographer, my grandad used to be a wedding photographer before he died and I said when I get married I would have him take them but thats slightly impossible now. I did see his pricelist though and for what you are having he would of charged £600 maybe slightly more depending on the album you pick.

I am paying my friend £100 to take the photos and one of the guys that used to work with my grandad is also coming and taking some photos for me for free :)


----------



## subaru555

How many photos will this include though - you need to watch out. 

Is it one album of 300 - 500? And what size will the pictures be etc...

Sometimes it's better to give you them all on disc so you can have the option to have a small album printed of the ones you like and spend the £150+ on bigger prints i.e. canvas on the ones you love !

Good luck on whatever you decide. 

I think it is quite expensive for 500 pictures as her style is easily captured by other cheaper photographers, hope you know what I mean.

xx


----------



## honeybee2

Depends on what sort of photography your after. Your chosen photographer looks very contemporary- and they are always much more expenisve. Thankfully, my photographers are also contemporary- but also 3rd yr photography students, so although they are no where near as experienced as yours, I still got them cheap. i think its about sourcing what you want from them. All in all £1000 is alot of money- but then again... is it worth risking not paying what you want and regret it later on?

xx


----------



## amylk87

I think its reasonable, i've heard cheaper quotes, and more expensive quotes. If you like their work and can afford it, why not? xx


----------

